# Trockeneis Borchert Hamburg



## Genim2008 (22. November 2008)

Hi,

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand den Kg-Preis für Dice von diesem Laden kennt? Hab auch im Forum gesucht dort wurde gesagt 2,30€ fürs Kilo. Ist der Preis noch aktuell?


MFG Genim


----------



## Dr.House (22. November 2008)

Wenn ja,dann ist es zu teuer.  Online gibt es billiger: Trockeneis-Direkt


----------



## jokerx3 (15. Dezember 2008)

hm, eine andere Frage,
für ein Wochenende Benchen also so n paar mehr Durchläufe und aufwären/abkühlen 
wie viel KG Dice würde man dafür den ca. benötigen ?
Nur für eine CPU.

mfg jokerx3


----------



## Dr.House (15. Dezember 2008)

12,5 Kg sollten auch reichen für eine CPU.


----------



## Homer (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
ich hab mir auch mal überlegt bei Bochert zu kaufen war mir dann aber doch zu teuer.
Das ist mein Tipp HGS Hamburger Gas- und Sauerstoff Lieferservice GmbH Branche Sauerstoff in Hamburg auf branchen-info.net .
Die Preise hab ich nicht mehr genau im Kopf ändern sich andauernd, aber es lohnt sich auf Jedenfall.
Ich hab letztens für 6,5 kg 18€ bezahlt hab aber weit über 15kg bekommen^^ bei der HGS (die sind von Linde).

Bochert Preise 
Wir haben Pellets in 3,0 / 6,0 / 9,0 mm
und Nuggets in 12 / 16 mm
Kilopreis ab Lager Fischmarkt incl. MwSt. 2,30 EUR.
Wir liefern Di. Do. und Freitags innerhalb Hamburg.


----------



## jign (21. Dezember 2008)

18€ für 6KG is aber alles andere als billig und das du 15KG bekommen ist ist zwar schön aber war wohl keine Absicht. 

Ich finde für sowas sind Unis immer noch die erste Anlaufstelle, muss man zwar oft selbstabholen aber dafür gibts das KG für unter nem €


----------



## Genim2008 (21. Dezember 2008)

unis? die haben aber doch nicht immer trockeneis auf lager xD ?


----------



## KvD (21. Dezember 2008)

mein tipp nach wie vor:

guckt ob es bei euch trockeneisreinigungen gibt, wir haben hier eine wo wir das zeug für ca. 1€/kg bekommen...


----------



## TrockeneisHH (11. Januar 2009)

*M e i n *Trockeneis - Service in der Großen Elbstr. 137 - 139 existiert nicht mehr.. aber es gibt jetzt auch in der Kieler Straße einen weiteren seriösen Anbieter:

Wonsak Kohlensäure Service GmbH 
Kieler Str. 570 
22525 Hamburg

Telefon 040 5408888 
Fax 0405408411 

Ansprechpartner Ralph Rathmann 
E-Mail: info@wonsak-co2.de 

Trockeneis in Hamburg

Lässt sich die AW: - Zeile nicht korrigieren ?? Mit der habe ich nichts zu tun...


----------



## TrockeneisHH (24. Oktober 2009)

Das Trockeneis bei Wonsak kostet ab1,90 € und Wonsak ist wesentlich besser zu erreichen

Daher die Empfehlung: Trockeneis und Styroporkartons von Wonsak


----------

